# Snowblower Drive Belt



## IM2BZ2P (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently replaced my snowblower Auger belt then decided to kill two birds with one stone so I replaced the drive belt too. There is an awful lot of slack in the drive belt and I cannot figure out how to tighten it! I have a craftsman 24" 5.0 model number 247.886640. Someone help! 
:furious:

PS I have the manual and it is useless! The manual does not specify how to tighten the belt. The replacement belt is exactly the same as the original belt. I tried putting the original back on and it is the same problem.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is the pulley on the auger you installed the same size as the pulley on the original auger (or did you reuse the pulley)?


----------



## awdblazer (Dec 30, 2010)

i helped my father in law do the same with his
the auger belt i believe is very slack, once you engage the auger it tightens up


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> There is an awful lot of slack in the drive belt and I cannot figure out how to tighten it!


Ayuh,... Did you put the idler pulley back in,..??


----------



## amen2u (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you remember if it was as slack before you removed the original? As mentioned, when disengaged it should be slack.

?????


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Auger drive belt is tensioned by depressing the lever which in turn rotates a idler pulley against the belt. This action is what tensions the belt, it should be loose when not engaged.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P0102095/00003?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=247886640

Mark


----------



## IM2BZ2P (Feb 8, 2011)

I reused all the original pulley. They were in perfect condition


----------



## IM2BZ2P (Feb 8, 2011)

That's it! I had the idle pulley backwards!! Thank you!!

PS this is the best chatroom ever! I muddle my way through most home improvement projects - thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your welcome, yet another satisfied DIY'r!!!!:thumbup::whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny thing is I have done that very thing but did not remember until you solved your problem. Here is a situation where pics say way more than words.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got a similar 5 hp Murray unit. About 10 years old. No trouble til now.

I replaced auger belt with new and tension is ok (I think) when clutch is engaged. Changed because of this condition, which did not improve with new belt: Auger turns sometimes but not always. Stops in same spot when it stops. Auger is "weak" in that it works a bit in very light snow but then stops in heavier snow. A push with a piece of wood will get it going again (with clutch engaged by assistant) but not for long. Everything else seems ok.

I'm thinking gear case. Parts list shows a gear worm and worm shaft where I will look first for wear or breakage.

Sound right?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you checked for a shear pin? if there is one. I would think that a worm gear would work or not work, I wouldn't think there would be an inbetween.

Mark


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

How about if teeth came off the gear? I saw a similar part in a Sears garage door opener and it was made of vinyl and wore down pretty bad over time.

If you mean shear pins on auger, it has 2 (one on each side) which look ok. I thought auger would not spin at all if they were shot. I've had 1 break before but never both at same time.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you tried to adjust the cable to the idler?

And you may be right, depending on the material of construction for the worm gear assemblies, I was thinkg that it would be steel or aluminium, but I guess it could be plastic.

I know the shear bolts, if its an older unit, can shear and the corrosion between the shaft and the auger can cause enough friction to allow the auger to spin with a light load.

There isn't much else to do, they are pretty simple assemblies.

Mark


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Mark. I read that previously but never tried to check shear pins. I have spares and will report back.


----------

